# Need help with an N-scale layout for size 3'x7' table



## jutta777 (Feb 9, 2011)

We are new at this , we have the N-scale Kato track and a 3'x7' table and when looking at the Kato website, none of the layouts seem to quite fit on the table. 
Can someone please advise us what to do.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hi and welcome. you can start by downloading anyrail  trial and plan away


----------



## TonyC (Feb 9, 2011)

Try this layout....
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/7031/3x7.gif

It's 3x6, but can easily expand to 3x7.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow that is an interesting layout. I wish I was better with elevations on XtrkCad, I'm still fiddling with that software. You'll run over the 50 track limit on AnyRail free version real fast.


----------

